# Who built the first portable gasoline powered chain saw???



## Steve (Jan 17, 2001)

Who built the first portable gasoline powered chain saw???


----------



## SJR Lawncare (Jan 18, 2001)

Einstein???


----------



## Scraper (Jan 18, 2001)

Dolmar...of course! Thus why they are the best.


----------



## BIG D (Jan 18, 2001)

I think it was McCullough. I know the first chainsaw was Stihl, but it was electric.


----------



## Scraper (Jan 22, 2001)

so? who made it Steve?


----------



## Steve (Jan 22, 2001)

Dolmar in 1927!


----------



## Clyde85 (Sep 24, 2020)

It was Sachs Dolmar, the Dolmar came from the name of the mountain it was tested on in Germany. I think


----------



## Clyde85 (Jan 2, 2021)

If I remember correctly it weighed 147 pounds and required 2 men to operate.


----------

